# my dog eats her poop!!!!



## Double J (May 18, 2005)

my maltese likes to eat her poop. i do not know what is wrong with her. the other day she was running around, and i smelled something. i thought she maybe passed gas b/c hers stink, but i looked around, and she had ate her poop. there was a little mark where the poop had been. someone was in the bathroom, and she could not get in there so she used it in the bedroom. does anybody else's maltese do this? is this normal or do i need to do something? i know this is sick sounding, but please help if you can. thank you.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you should talk to MEE about this. you have to clean the poo up RIGHT after she poos. you gotta watch like a hawk. 

dont try feeding pinapple--it doesnt work.

try getting Deter or something from petsmart.









and change his food---eating poo can be a deficiency in vitamins or whatever.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been told fig newton type cookies help to keep the pups from eating poo. You might try giving your part of a cookie to see if it helps. I've also read that ginger snap cookies help with motion sickness for your dog. This is just stuff I've read on the web, don't know how good either of them are, but if it doesn't work for your dog, you can enjoy the remainder of the box/bag yourself.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 6 2005, 11:41 PM
> *This is just stuff I've read on the web, don't know how good either of them are, but if it doesn't work for your dog, you can enjoy the remainder of the box/bag yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahahah


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jun 6 2005, 09:27 PM
> *you should talk to MEE about this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69870*


[/QUOTE]

I remember that!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i dont think i can be much help, jongee's 1 and 1/2 yrs old and still eats her poop once in awhile.

i tried everything, nothing really works, only thing is to predict ur malt's pooping schedule and pick it up and throw it away before its eaten behind ur back and has a stinky breath and comes up an licks u on ur lips









after i switched to adult food at about 11 months, my girl slowly started to reduce her poop eating, but still, it was basically something jongee kept doing and i have no idea why she does it


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki did this as a puppy and would still do it if I didn't pick it up immediately!








Gross! He will also go after those lone cat tootsie rolls that are found everywhere.

I have tried pineapple, green beans, MSG, changing his food and a number of the products on the market.... nothing worked























Sorry to be a "Debbie Downer", but that's how it is for us.
Hope you have better luck!

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jun 7 2005, 07:59 AM
> *Tiki did this as a puppy and would still do it if I didn't pick it up immediately!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It was the same way for us.. Tuffy just liked his poop that much that no amount of tampering was going to change that. Luckily he pretty much has just grown out of it. *fingers crossed* My Yorkie also is a bit of a poop eater but what has worked with her was giving her a little bit of adult food in with her puppy food. She doesn't even touch her poop anymore but for some reason now wants to eat Tuffy's poop. (where's that vomit smilie when you need it) I don't know how to solve that one.. hopefully she'll just grow out of it too. 

I've heard that Forbid is a pretty good product to stop them from eating poop but I've also heard some dogs had diarrhea on it too so it's up to you what you'd like to try. I can tell you from experience that Deter didn't work for us and it gave Tuffy some tummy problems so I had to quit using it. Good luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mee....didnt jongee stop after she was switched to homecooked?

i also think that you should play wiht your dog more, make him tired and entertain him. jongee stayed with us for 3 weeks and didnt even touch her poo after she would go. i would sometimes leave it for an hour too. (cuz she sometimes poo'd while i slept...stinky. LOL). 

jongee had a lot of entertainment (from my dogs...she loved ellie). so i think that after she poo'd she would just run to one of the dogs and start playing. 

i learned in dog training that dogs sometimes eat poo out of boredom.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Read the packaging on Deter, I think your pup has to be a certain age and weight in order to take it.









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

deter
pumpkin
sweet potato?
pineapple

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

While this is a totally disgusting habit....at least to me!......







......my rescue pups did this for quite a while before I got it controlled a bit better. They were so underfed, that the vet told me they were just trying to redigest more nutrients.

I have recently found out that one of them may have a malabsorption syndrome......just like humans. I don't give them dogfood that has any type of wheat in it (gluten)
I give them mostly chicken and rice, some fish, and some beef. No pork or turkey.

I also have doubled up on the Pettab vitamins. The doc said they will just pee out the excess.

I did try the petsmart remedy for coprophagia (eating their poop) I believe the product was called deter.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We have also tried Deter and it didn't work for us. Now at 2 yrs of age, Miko doesn't really do it anymore, but I am not really sure why he stopped. It seemed as though he would only do it when I was gone for a long time and it was just lying around (enticing him...ewwww).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did anyone find out what causes this? Neither Rosebud, my first Malt, nor K & C have shown any interest whatsoever in poop eating... I wonder why I'm so lucky!!







I wish I knew what causes it in case there is another Malt that joins our family in the future.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Here are a number of links with more information....It is called Coprophagia.

Washington College of Vet. Med.

Tomball Vet. Clinic

PawRescue.org



Judi


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How embarassing for me to say, Rex has tried this too. I have to pick it up immediately. When I catch him with it in his mouth and tell him to drop it he will, but then I have to go and brush his teeth. One day he had his teeth brushed 3 times. You would think that would be punishment enough!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jun 12 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Here are a number of links with more information....It is called Coprophagia.
> 
> Washington College of Vet. Med.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Judi... I read all the articles.... Seems like there is no definite answer as to why this happens......


----------

